# Scout helps save a kitten



## duncandaniels (Dec 6, 2013)

As Scout and I were taking our walk Friday, she suddenly stopped, pulled toward the side of the road, and stuck her head in the weeds. She seemed particularly determined to investigate, so I did, too. A single kitten lay in there. It appeared reasonably healthy (for a two or three week old feral kitten), so I left it...hoping that the mother was just out hunting. Saturday, it was still there...and I still held out hope for a returning mother. Unfortunately, by Sunday morning, the kitten had crawled out of the weeds and was lying in the grass along the road. I brought the cat home, cleaned it up (its ENTIRE back was covered in fly eggs), and fed it some kitten formula. Luckily, there was a local group who was able to take him in yesterday. Surprisingly, Scout didn't seem to really care about the kitten at all...I expected her to be jealous of my attention...but as long as I kept throwing that stick for her to chase, she didn't care at all that I was holding the kitten in the other.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Good girl Scout!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm glad it turned out ok and I hope the kitten finds a loving home soon  Thank you for rescuing it and good job Scout!


----------

